#        ?

## alz

,  ,                  .

  ,     ()   ,          ( )  ?

----------


## stas

.      ,    -    .

----------


## alz

> .


"" -  ?
*stas*    ,     "".

----------


## stas

""   .

----------


## alz

*stas*,    .

----------


## .

,     .      -   .
    .             ,

----------


## alz

> .             ,


1.  - .     ,  ..    .    -  . 4   .       ... .
2.     ,        ?

*.*,  ,   , ..     ** .   ,              (),     ,     ? 
, - -  . 

    .

----------


## .

> .,  ,   ,


   .       ,    .    - ?
    ,   .      ,     .    .

----------


## alz

> .       ,    .    - ?
>     ,   .      ,     .    .


   ,     "".

      ,      .

      , , ,  ,     .

----------


## .

.    ,      .     .

----------


## alz

> .


 .

----------


## .

> .      ,    -    .


.

----------


## zAngel

?
 ,      .

----------


## alz

> 1.  - .     ,  ..    .    -  . 4   .       ... .
> 2.     ,        ?


   ,  ?

      , *.*?

----------


## alz

> ?
>  ,      .


  ,   "",   .   .

  ,       . .

----------


## stas

> - .     ,  ..    .    -  . 4   .


   )))
 :Smilie: 

       :



> 





> ,   "",   .


http://forum.klerk.ru/faq.php?faq=vb3_board_faq

----------


## alz

,   ""  .       " ".

    ,   ,      .

----------


## alz

FAQ      .    ???   ?    ,        () .

 :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## stas

> ,   ""  .       " ".


   ,      ,  . ,  ,  ,  ,  ,     .




> 


      .

----------


## alz

> .


  ""  .

----------


## Storn

()*alz* -  ""     ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Andyko

*alz*,  . ,      ?      ,     ,   ?
     .  ,  ,         ,     , ,  ...
         .

----------


## olesya.ksm

*alz*,   , !
   .      ,  ,  ,      ,  ""    -. 
     ,   ,   .   ,     (   ),   ,   :Wink:   "" .
     -  .     (      )      .  !  :yes:

----------


## Ego

> 1.  - .     ,  ..    .


   ,     " "  ,       :Smilie:

----------


## alz

*Ego*,       ,      , ,  .

 ,   "  "       , .

 ,    -            ,  , ,     ,   ,  - "",  -        ,      . 
  ,        .

----------


## alz

> *alz*,  . ,      ?      ,     ,   ?





> .  ,  ,         ,     , ,  ...
>          .




1.   ,       .
2.      , ,     -, ,   .
3.  ,                 .     ,         (  ). ,    ,        ,  ,         .    :     .  ,      .
4.   ()       , ,      ,   .
5. *Andyko*,  .  ,    ,  ,        (    )   ,            ,     ,   ,         ,  , , , , .             .  ,    ,            - ,     .

    ,      .

----------


## .

*alz*,  ,      .          ,      .         :Wink: 
   ,   .     ,       .

----------


## alz

*.*,      ,    (  ""  ),    -  .     -   .

----------


## stas

,      :Smilie:

----------

-,      ? ,   ,       ,          ?

----------


## .

** ,    .        -  .

----------

? -       .

----------


## .

**,    .         .    ? )

----------

> **,    .         .    ? )


.       ,  ))

----------

-    ?

----------

